# FIVB WORLD LEAGUE 2010



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

*Group A*

1.Brazil
2.Bulgaria
3.Holland
4.S.Korea

*Group B*

1.China
2.France
3.Italy
4.Serbia

*Group C*

1.Egypt
2.Finland
3.Russia
4.USA

*Group D*

1.Argentina
2.Cuba
3.Germany
4.Poland

*Group phase:4 June to 10 July*

*Final Six in Cordoba 21-25 July 
Venue: Argentina, Cordoba, Orfeo SuperDomo, capacity: 10.000*


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

ups, wrong place

Mods, can you delete it?Thanks


----------

